
What Do Computers Tell Us About God - Reflections of a computer scientist - nreece
http://www.docstoc.com/docs/document-preview.aspx?doc_id=394576
======
anaphoric
Carlin says it so well:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8evsSNdXcs>

------
rms
Bahá'í is a cool religion, though.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bah%C3%A1%27%C3%AD_Faith>

------
Herring
Much like the internet, mythology is serious business.

------
helptheworld
A scientist - but he provides quotes from religious books as 'evidence'.

------
andreyf
Yuk. How horribly unimaginative!

